# Router Table



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

*Planning and Face Frame*

After seeing many other beautiful and functional router tables here on LJ's one of the top projects on my to-do list has been to make a proper router table. I have used an extension wing on my TS as my router table due to space constraints in my current shop; however with an impending move to a new, larger garage, I felt it was finally time to build one. 
I chose a 24"x 32" laminated MDF top from MCLS. The deciding factor was that it was cheap and I'm broke. Eventually I'd like to upgrade to something I could put a better fence on, but for now this will do fine. The cabinet design is intrinsically linked to the router top size and placement of the insert. I wanted a large, central space to mount the router and allow me to hook up a 6" DC port on the back. Unfortunately though, this left me with smaller than I would have preferred space on each side for drawers. Will be enough though to store my router bits and some of the other router gear. 
My ignorance of Sketchup meant old-fashioned pencil and paper for design.








Most of my shop projects so far consist of plywood screwed together with drywall screws. This would have been the easier route to take, but I wanted to stretch my limited woodworking skills, and build a proper cabinet with face-frame construction. 








After cutting the components from fir 1×2's, I decided to use dowels to join them. It was my first attempt at using a dowling jig. I've heard that pocket hole joinery is easier, but I wanted to cut dado's in the back of the face frame once assembled to fit the cabinet sides into, and I didn't want to have to worry about hitting a screw. Overall, I found using dowels tedious, and not entirely precise. 








Glue-up turned out ok though, and I'll move on to constructing the carcase next.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

Manitario said:


> *Planning and Face Frame*
> 
> After seeing many other beautiful and functional router tables here on LJ's one of the top projects on my to-do list has been to make a proper router table. I have used an extension wing on my TS as my router table due to space constraints in my current shop; however with an impending move to a new, larger garage, I felt it was finally time to build one.
> I chose a 24"x 32" laminated MDF top from MCLS. The deciding factor was that it was cheap and I'm broke. Eventually I'd like to upgrade to something I could put a better fence on, but for now this will do fine. The cabinet design is intrinsically linked to the router top size and placement of the insert. I wanted a large, central space to mount the router and allow me to hook up a 6" DC port on the back. Unfortunately though, this left me with smaller than I would have preferred space on each side for drawers. Will be enough though to store my router bits and some of the other router gear.
> ...


Looks like a great start.


----------



## Gerry1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Manitario said:


> *Planning and Face Frame*
> 
> After seeing many other beautiful and functional router tables here on LJ's one of the top projects on my to-do list has been to make a proper router table. I have used an extension wing on my TS as my router table due to space constraints in my current shop; however with an impending move to a new, larger garage, I felt it was finally time to build one.
> I chose a 24"x 32" laminated MDF top from MCLS. The deciding factor was that it was cheap and I'm broke. Eventually I'd like to upgrade to something I could put a better fence on, but for now this will do fine. The cabinet design is intrinsically linked to the router top size and placement of the insert. I wanted a large, central space to mount the router and allow me to hook up a 6" DC port on the back. Unfortunately though, this left me with smaller than I would have preferred space on each side for drawers. Will be enough though to store my router bits and some of the other router gear.
> ...


Hi Rob,

You're on the right track! I only wish I had the usable space to put a stand alone router table. Much as I like having one work station area, I've found that having to change the table saw set up to use the router table is a PITA…...

Since you are building your table, I thought this fence design might be of use. I built it with a few modifications. I made the fences out of melamine, and make them moveable and adjustable using recessed t-nuts. The only trick will be controlling the position on your new router table surface. BTW, if you want a zero clearance cutting surface on the fence, they can be made of MDF. This has worked well for me. The hole in the end of the fence is 2.25". Dust collection works great! Find the article and design here:

http://www.finewoodw...e.aspx?id=33274

If you cannot see the article, let me know and I'll copy and paste a drawing for you. Hope this is of help!

Gerry


----------



## EvilNuff (Mar 17, 2011)

Manitario said:


> *Planning and Face Frame*
> 
> After seeing many other beautiful and functional router tables here on LJ's one of the top projects on my to-do list has been to make a proper router table. I have used an extension wing on my TS as my router table due to space constraints in my current shop; however with an impending move to a new, larger garage, I felt it was finally time to build one.
> I chose a 24"x 32" laminated MDF top from MCLS. The deciding factor was that it was cheap and I'm broke. Eventually I'd like to upgrade to something I could put a better fence on, but for now this will do fine. The cabinet design is intrinsically linked to the router top size and placement of the insert. I wanted a large, central space to mount the router and allow me to hook up a 6" DC port on the back. Unfortunately though, this left me with smaller than I would have preferred space on each side for drawers. Will be enough though to store my router bits and some of the other router gear.
> ...


Gerry, I think your link is malformed, try this instead:


----------



## Gerry1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Manitario said:


> *Planning and Face Frame*
> 
> After seeing many other beautiful and functional router tables here on LJ's one of the top projects on my to-do list has been to make a proper router table. I have used an extension wing on my TS as my router table due to space constraints in my current shop; however with an impending move to a new, larger garage, I felt it was finally time to build one.
> I chose a 24"x 32" laminated MDF top from MCLS. The deciding factor was that it was cheap and I'm broke. Eventually I'd like to upgrade to something I could put a better fence on, but for now this will do fine. The cabinet design is intrinsically linked to the router top size and placement of the insert. I wanted a large, central space to mount the router and allow me to hook up a 6" DC port on the back. Unfortunately though, this left me with smaller than I would have preferred space on each side for drawers. Will be enough though to store my router bits and some of the other router gear.
> ...


OOPS!! Thanks for correcvting the link!


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Manitario said:


> *Planning and Face Frame*
> 
> After seeing many other beautiful and functional router tables here on LJ's one of the top projects on my to-do list has been to make a proper router table. I have used an extension wing on my TS as my router table due to space constraints in my current shop; however with an impending move to a new, larger garage, I felt it was finally time to build one.
> I chose a 24"x 32" laminated MDF top from MCLS. The deciding factor was that it was cheap and I'm broke. Eventually I'd like to upgrade to something I could put a better fence on, but for now this will do fine. The cabinet design is intrinsically linked to the router top size and placement of the insert. I wanted a large, central space to mount the router and allow me to hook up a 6" DC port on the back. Unfortunately though, this left me with smaller than I would have preferred space on each side for drawers. Will be enough though to store my router bits and some of the other router gear.
> ...


Thanks guys; I've seen a number of plans for fancy router table fences, which are tempting to build, but honestly, I think that I'll just save up my $$ and buy something like the Incra fence eventually.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Manitario said:


> *Planning and Face Frame*
> 
> After seeing many other beautiful and functional router tables here on LJ's one of the top projects on my to-do list has been to make a proper router table. I have used an extension wing on my TS as my router table due to space constraints in my current shop; however with an impending move to a new, larger garage, I felt it was finally time to build one.
> I chose a 24"x 32" laminated MDF top from MCLS. The deciding factor was that it was cheap and I'm broke. Eventually I'd like to upgrade to something I could put a better fence on, but for now this will do fine. The cabinet design is intrinsically linked to the router top size and placement of the insert. I wanted a large, central space to mount the router and allow me to hook up a 6" DC port on the back. Unfortunately though, this left me with smaller than I would have preferred space on each side for drawers. Will be enough though to store my router bits and some of the other router gear.
> ...


I need to know how to USE a router. LOL And Doc- I thought you just moved into your house- but you are moving. Sounds like you put the garage on the top of the "must have" list. Good thinking!


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Manitario said:


> *Planning and Face Frame*
> 
> After seeing many other beautiful and functional router tables here on LJ's one of the top projects on my to-do list has been to make a proper router table. I have used an extension wing on my TS as my router table due to space constraints in my current shop; however with an impending move to a new, larger garage, I felt it was finally time to build one.
> I chose a 24"x 32" laminated MDF top from MCLS. The deciding factor was that it was cheap and I'm broke. Eventually I'd like to upgrade to something I could put a better fence on, but for now this will do fine. The cabinet design is intrinsically linked to the router top size and placement of the insert. I wanted a large, central space to mount the router and allow me to hook up a 6" DC port on the back. Unfortunately though, this left me with smaller than I would have preferred space on each side for drawers. Will be enough though to store my router bits and some of the other router gear.
> ...


Use a router??? But you have so much fun without one! I've been in my current house for 3 years, just enough time to renovate everything and now have to move. Actually, I've been travelling around this past year for work and am really, really tired of it, so have decided to move somewhere where I can work full time. So… a few more months in Thunder Bay and then out to Sault Ste. Marie for the fall.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Manitario said:


> *Planning and Face Frame*
> 
> After seeing many other beautiful and functional router tables here on LJ's one of the top projects on my to-do list has been to make a proper router table. I have used an extension wing on my TS as my router table due to space constraints in my current shop; however with an impending move to a new, larger garage, I felt it was finally time to build one.
> I chose a 24"x 32" laminated MDF top from MCLS. The deciding factor was that it was cheap and I'm broke. Eventually I'd like to upgrade to something I could put a better fence on, but for now this will do fine. The cabinet design is intrinsically linked to the router top size and placement of the insert. I wanted a large, central space to mount the router and allow me to hook up a 6" DC port on the back. Unfortunately though, this left me with smaller than I would have preferred space on each side for drawers. Will be enough though to store my router bits and some of the other router gear.
> ...


Well, you could just relocate down here to Pittsburgh. The land of the world's finest hospitals and doctors. Nice rivers and bridges, no black flies…...........  Hard to imagine a Doctor having to work part time and move around for work…. That is really a pathetic sign of the times you know? No wonder you are tired of it- and looking for some roots. Better watch out with all that wood working Doc - you just might quit doctoring and become a professional sawduster.  . Good luck in your move. Hope you find a nice big garage there!


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

Manitario said:


> *Planning and Face Frame*
> 
> After seeing many other beautiful and functional router tables here on LJ's one of the top projects on my to-do list has been to make a proper router table. I have used an extension wing on my TS as my router table due to space constraints in my current shop; however with an impending move to a new, larger garage, I felt it was finally time to build one.
> I chose a 24"x 32" laminated MDF top from MCLS. The deciding factor was that it was cheap and I'm broke. Eventually I'd like to upgrade to something I could put a better fence on, but for now this will do fine. The cabinet design is intrinsically linked to the router top size and placement of the insert. I wanted a large, central space to mount the router and allow me to hook up a 6" DC port on the back. Unfortunately though, this left me with smaller than I would have preferred space on each side for drawers. Will be enough though to store my router bits and some of the other router gear.
> ...


I really like the design I saw.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

*Carcase construction*

Cabinet sides are rabbeted to fit into a dado in the face frame, and then the bottom of the cabinet sits in a dado in the sides. Probably a simpler way of doing this, but I wanted to expand my very basic set of ww skills.




































Overall, I'm happy with it so far. Next steps will be to build the drawers, and finish the inside of the cabinet before the back goes on and the drawers go in.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

Manitario said:


> *Carcase construction*
> 
> Cabinet sides are rabbeted to fit into a dado in the face frame, and then the bottom of the cabinet sits in a dado in the sides. Probably a simpler way of doing this, but I wanted to expand my very basic set of ww skills.
> 
> ...


Good progress. Look forward to seeing the inside take shape. Like to see how you address bit storage and dust collection.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Manitario said:


> *Carcase construction*
> 
> Cabinet sides are rabbeted to fit into a dado in the face frame, and then the bottom of the cabinet sits in a dado in the sides. Probably a simpler way of doing this, but I wanted to expand my very basic set of ww skills.
> 
> ...


I AM IMPRESSED Doc!


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

Manitario said:


> *Carcase construction*
> 
> Cabinet sides are rabbeted to fit into a dado in the face frame, and then the bottom of the cabinet sits in a dado in the sides. Probably a simpler way of doing this, but I wanted to expand my very basic set of ww skills.
> 
> ...


Great Progress


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

*Drawer Assembly*

Finally got around to cutting the drawer parts and gluing up. Found an easy, strong way of assembling the drawers in Wood magazine, which as you can see involves a rabbet on the front and back fitting into a dado on the sides. There will be 3 upper drawers, and 3 "drawers" for bit storage, which just involve drawer front rabbeted into a bottom, with no sides. I got the idea from a few others I've seen on this site make drawers like this.
Anyways, time to stain the cabinet, and then the "fun" of installing drawer slides….


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

Manitario said:


> *Drawer Assembly*
> 
> Finally got around to cutting the drawer parts and gluing up. Found an easy, strong way of assembling the drawers in Wood magazine, which as you can see involves a rabbet on the front and back fitting into a dado on the sides. There will be 3 upper drawers, and 3 "drawers" for bit storage, which just involve drawer front rabbeted into a bottom, with no sides. I got the idea from a few others I've seen on this site make drawers like this.
> Anyways, time to stain the cabinet, and then the "fun" of installing drawer slides….


Looking good.


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

Manitario said:


> *Drawer Assembly*
> 
> Finally got around to cutting the drawer parts and gluing up. Found an easy, strong way of assembling the drawers in Wood magazine, which as you can see involves a rabbet on the front and back fitting into a dado on the sides. There will be 3 upper drawers, and 3 "drawers" for bit storage, which just involve drawer front rabbeted into a bottom, with no sides. I got the idea from a few others I've seen on this site make drawers like this.
> Anyways, time to stain the cabinet, and then the "fun" of installing drawer slides….


I agree ^


----------



## MCris (Feb 12, 2021)

Manitario said:


> *Drawer Assembly*
> 
> Finally got around to cutting the drawer parts and gluing up. Found an easy, strong way of assembling the drawers in Wood magazine, which as you can see involves a rabbet on the front and back fitting into a dado on the sides. There will be 3 upper drawers, and 3 "drawers" for bit storage, which just involve drawer front rabbeted into a bottom, with no sides. I got the idea from a few others I've seen on this site make drawers like this.
> Anyways, time to stain the cabinet, and then the "fun" of installing drawer slides….


It is now evident that talents are working out for most people around the globe.Such nice piece of work and the articles is descriptive and very appealing.
Kindly visit this website to get professional articles Click here to order custom papers


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

*Finally Finished*

Well, like many of my projects, I got about 80% finished, got distracted by everyday life, and work on the router table ground to a halt. Finally have got around to finishing, stretching a few hours of work into a few weeks. Drawer fronts are pine (cheapest wood I had on hand) finished with several coats of wipe on poly. Knobs are from HD, finished with the same stain I used on the face frame. The central door is 1/4" acrylic with holes to allow airflow through the 5" port on the back. 
Still need to put in a switch on the outside, otherwise it is good to go.


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

Manitario said:


> *Finally Finished*
> 
> Well, like many of my projects, I got about 80% finished, got distracted by everyday life, and work on the router table ground to a halt. Finally have got around to finishing, stretching a few hours of work into a few weeks. Drawer fronts are pine (cheapest wood I had on hand) finished with several coats of wipe on poly. Knobs are from HD, finished with the same stain I used on the face frame. The central door is 1/4" acrylic with holes to allow airflow through the 5" port on the back.
> Still need to put in a switch on the outside, otherwise it is good to go.


Wow -very nice. I'll have to go back and read the previous postings


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

Manitario said:


> *Finally Finished*
> 
> Well, like many of my projects, I got about 80% finished, got distracted by everyday life, and work on the router table ground to a halt. Finally have got around to finishing, stretching a few hours of work into a few weeks. Drawer fronts are pine (cheapest wood I had on hand) finished with several coats of wipe on poly. Knobs are from HD, finished with the same stain I used on the face frame. The central door is 1/4" acrylic with holes to allow airflow through the 5" port on the back.
> Still need to put in a switch on the outside, otherwise it is good to go.


I just read through the whole build and this is a nice table.


----------

